# CF Para Jump Wings Identification



## holmer (14 Oct 2016)

Hello all...

I've acquired a collection of CF jump wings and need some assistance on identifying what era they're from.  I suspect they are post war (50-60's) as they still sport the gold maple leaf however, I am curious if the one(centre) might WWII.  Thanks for any assistance.


----------

